# Ideas for Gaming Website



## craigwhiteside (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok guys, some of you know i setup yet another website 
i need some good idea's from gamers to get things rolling.

like what content should we include, anything that you feel has been left out on gaming sites that you would want included.

i included a public upload system + clan management, tournement + ladder system for serious gamers who wish to compete in clanwars.

ill be integrating the ladder + points and maybe an award system to give medals and trophies for ranks in ladders and for winning tournements in a couple of well known games.

suggestions and feedback would be awesome 

http://genvision.net


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 26, 2008)

why not a kind of blog where you right down what happened to you in the game so there is a collection of different stories ? That would make for interesting reading.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 26, 2008)

I think under General Gaming you should add a section called "Game Ratings".
Create a Thread for each game and let people use a poll to rate it and also to include comments on why they felt the game deserved the rating they gave it.
Don't let users create threads in the section, just let the mods (or whoever) add a thread for a specific game, and let the users vote and comment.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 26, 2008)

wow extremely good suggestion dr pepper, ill get working on that right now!


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 26, 2008)

yea, maybe i could get work on a review system. that integrates with an archive forum

like it will display the reviews like what tpu does, then users can type up their reviews, add page breaks (split the review into pages) then when the review is finished, add an author rating. then have a user rating alongside it (work out the average rating) . then the users can add a comment to their rating to talk about it in more details.

the reviews will be put into an archive forum, where the comments + original review is kept.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 26, 2008)

Reviews are always good, but I always wanted to see a site that had a simple voting system so you could easily see what people thought about a game. It would not be a scientific survey or anything, but with a quick glance you could see peoples' votes, and if you wanted follow the thread for more detailed information.

Not just a star type rating either. Many sites post the overall average of user responses to a game. That is worthless. I want to see now many people voted and how they voted.

Let's say you are doing a one to ten scale. Put up a poll and then someone could see the graph of how people voted.

Granted it could be biased depending upon your users, but I think that when the site gets enough traffic it would be a good overall impression that people have of a game.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 26, 2008)

What about screenshot archives as well but, they can't just be random shots of graphics something that gives a good impression of a game like http://www.totalvideogames.com/screenshots/Assassins_Creed_73661.jpg although thats not a screenshot I wanted to use it as an example.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks for the info kreij ^^.

so its like put up a graph of how many people voted, what rating they gave and display it as a graph of how many thought it was good, and how many though it was bad.

then they would have posts/comments linked to their vote, so they could tell us why exactly they liked about it, and what they didnt like about it.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 26, 2008)

If you look at the polls here on TPU you can see that each response has a bar graph associated with the votes. This reveals a lot about how people voted.

Many gaming sites will show an average user vote (3.5 out of 5 stars).
This is worthless as it does not show where the majority (or minority) of people voted.
If 10 people voted 5 stars and 10 people voted 1 star, the average would be in the middle, which does not tell you diddly about what is going on in the voting.

That is why I suggested that you show how people vote.

Ideally, it would be nice to let people vote on various aspects of the game, not just their overall impression. For instance, graphics, gameplay, AI, etc. The graphs would then not only show you how people voted but their overall impression of the various aspects of the game.

Somthing like that would, of course, take more work, but the results would be much more useful to someone perusing the site looking for game information.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 26, 2008)

well the screenshot gallery is setup ^^


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 26, 2008)

On the left menu you spelled "Tournements" wrong. It should be "Tournaments"


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 26, 2008)

ok guys, screenshot gallery is done. wanna give it a go? ^^


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 26, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> On the left menu you spelled "Tournements" wrong. It should be "Tournaments"



oops 

fixed


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 26, 2008)

sorry for triple post 

here is the gallery browser, just click on the thumbnail, and the image should popup, similar to tpu.

http://genvision.net/gallery/menu.php?gallery=public&album_id=2

and here is a demo of a picture uploaded, along with the comment system 

http://genvision.net/gallery/viewpic.php?pic_id=1

Edit: fixed permissions, guests can now view the gallery xD


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 27, 2008)

ok guys added the blog ^^. enjoy!

please try it out, to see if its to your liking ^^. otherwise there wouldnt be a point in having me put it up =/


----------



## Triprift (Jul 27, 2008)

When are ya gonna announce the banner winner dude? thinking the site needs a sprucing up :/.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 27, 2008)

yar indeed ^^. i picked katana's







ill probably edit it a bit though.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 27, 2008)

so anyone gonna sign up and try out the blog system???

comeon >_>


----------



## Triprift (Jul 27, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> yar indeed ^^. i picked katana's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OoO very nice worthy winner


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 27, 2008)

so anyone willing to try out the blog...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 28, 2008)

joined and already started a pc related argument... lol


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 28, 2008)

Thats me joined  will start adding stories in .


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks so much guys, for your support!

ive always wanted to start my own little community, and for it to be somewhat a success.

thanks again guys ^^


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 28, 2008)

How does one right his gaming blogs


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 28, 2008)

well he first clicks on the blogs link on the top menu, then he clicks the My Blog link on the left.

when he has done that he clicks the New Entry button. enter the details and submit it.

then it pops up like magic :O


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 28, 2008)

lolz omg  cheers mate .


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 28, 2008)

no problem mr dr pepper thingy 

the forum has two dr's now :O!

dr.death
DrPepper

maybe it could be a place for game loving doctors lol


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 28, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> no problem mr dr pepper thingy
> 
> the forum has two dr's now :O!
> 
> ...



 I've started commenting on everything, trying to stimulate everyone to talk.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks drpepper ^_^, we needs moar posters + content >:]


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 28, 2008)

ill try to stay active there, try to prove my worth for a mod spot in the pc section or something


----------



## Triprift (Jul 29, 2008)

Ummm Craig the site down or something tried getting on a few times today :/


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm Just about to start my own gaming community. I'm not sure where to start. I already have the domain and hosting, its Just ideas !


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 29, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Ummm Craig the site down or something tried getting on a few times today :/



yup same here


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 29, 2008)

yea im moving to another server, the other one was too slow


----------



## Triprift (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh ok then cool thanks for letting us no mon


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 29, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> yea im moving to another server, the other one was too slow



I thought it was my connection.  Do ya know what would be cool  game reviews.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 29, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I thought it was my connection.  Do ya know what would be cool  game reviews.



thats what i was thinking... we need reviewers as game reviews and previews will draw people to the site


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 30, 2008)

ok guys server has been transfered ^^, remember to flush your dns 

cmd: ipconfig /flushdns

http://genvision.net


----------



## Kreij (Jul 30, 2008)

@CWS : I like your site and I would like to make a few comments. PLEASE do not take offense. It is meant as constructive critisism to help you.

1) The site is too generic. There are tons of gaming sites. Why would anyone want to make it their community of choice. If someone is a particular game fanatic, why not just go to the sites dedicated to that particular game?

2) It is only a forum. It's a good start, but what about the people who are going to want more?

3) You need to come up with something that the miraid of other sites are not doing. Whether it is catering to a certain crowd, or coming out with a new radical idea on the way you present your content, it has to be different to make an impression.

4) The layout and look of the forum is nice. Very clean and professional. Well done.

5) As a member of TPU, why would I need to go to your site?  I just say this since you are promoting it here. This is basically what I was saying in point #3

6) Stick with it and brainstorm on new ideas. Try anything that comes to you that is different. Some will work, others will not. That is how most of the current successful sites evolved into what they are today.

Again, my goal is to help inspire you, not trash you site. It is a very nice site. Now give us a reason to put it in our "favorites".


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks for the info kreij, ya i realised the problem that it is too generic, thats why i made this thread.
so i can get ideas from gamers like yourself to help me improve it


----------



## Kreij (Jul 30, 2008)

One of the things that I think is lacking (but may be difficult to implement) is game reviews that show a breakdown of the aspects of the game, not just an overall rating.

Most gaming sites will give a game 3.5 out of 5 rating or a 7 out of ten, and then give precious little details on why they rated it that way.

I would like to see a site that has a breakdown of the aspects of the game (gameplay, graphics performance, AI, save system, ease of installation, bugs/crashes, OS compatibility, etc. etc.) each rated seperately.

I would also like to see updates after issued patches for all of the above. So many times a game has come out and gotten trashed, but after the first major patch the game runs great and is a blast.

Each game review is going to be subject to the opinion of the reviewer, but if the reviewer must complete a series of steps to determine many aspects I feel the reviews may be on a more level playing field.

I think that if you implemented something like that, the people responding would also comment directly on specific aspects that they liked/disliked and not just say things like "this game sucked".

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Kreij (Jul 30, 2008)

One other thing is that if you want a site that really stands out from the rest, it is not going to be easy. If it's easy its beeen done before.

The effort will pay off in the end.

I wanted to start a fishing web site (there are lots of them already) and I had some good ideas on new and interesting interactive content that could make the site stand out, but I simply do not have the time to devote to it unless I did it full time.

That would not put food on my table. But !!  You have to start somewhere if you have a dream.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 30, 2008)

ok guys, when you guys first mentioned this i created my own review system for my forum. its still being developed but the general feel of it is ok. ill be adding more review points on the script so that they as kreij mentioned review many portions and aspects of what makes a game great! 

Here is the review list.

http://www.genvision.net/gamereviews.php

and here is a demo

http://www.genvision.net/gamereviews.php?view=1


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 30, 2008)

ok added a few simple reviews that xolair + vai0 made

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare

Crysis

Need for Speed: Prostreet

for the reviews, i need to add some more structure to them. so that it defines us from other reviews.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 30, 2008)

Why not do some video reviews e.g a video of you playing the game and adding audio commentary over it showing what you liked and disliked.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 30, 2008)

woah ive never done that before lol. that would be interesting, there hasnt been many game reviews on video, unlike hardware


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 30, 2008)

in the cod4 review he says "defiantly" a bunch of times and i think its supposed to be definitely 

should assign an editor that goes through an looks for mistakes like that.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 31, 2008)

ya i will announce tommorow in the forums what staff i need


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 31, 2008)

and
Downs:
- The aliens are boring.
- The ending could be a bit better.
- I'm not really a fan of sci-fi, anyway.

last 1... reviews should b unbiased lol


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 31, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> and
> Downs:
> - The aliens are boring.
> - The ending could be a bit better.
> ...



ya i see what ya mean, i didnt write them, xolair and vai0 did, and they arent around to correct any mistakes. thats why i want to hire some staff to get organised


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 31, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> ya i see what ya mean, i didnt write them, xolair and vai0 did, and they arent around to correct any mistakes. thats why i want to hire some staff to get organised



Do you want me to correct the errors on the reviews so far.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 31, 2008)

if you want to ^^, i need to get to sleep now so ill sort it out with you tommorow


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok guys im looking for a few good, experienced and mature staff.

More Details


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 31, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> Ok guys im looking for a few good, experienced and mature staff.
> 
> More Details



I rewrote that call of duty 4 review and added some stuff in to make it longer.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 31, 2008)

updated + want to be part of the review staff xD


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 31, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> want to be part of the review staff xD



Yes  I guess you liked it then  I've still to change the multiplayer.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 31, 2008)

send a pm on genvision to me, with a short + good application ^^


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 31, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> send a pm on genvision to me, with a short + good application ^^



Well what should I include ?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 31, 2008)

anything ^^, just give me a good few points of why i should pick you 

wow me


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 31, 2008)

sent in an app for a mod spot, i dont purchase enough hardware/software to consistently put out reviews


----------



## craigwhiteside (Aug 5, 2008)

ok guys, here is what we have left for our staff requirements.

Applications are closed on the 8th August.


Staff:

1 News Editor
1 Hardware Reviewer

Forum Staff:

1 Forum Moderator

Applications are closed on the 8th August.

We have added new features and also started doing previews too, we threw out a couple of previews/reviews,
And also changed the review structure to make it more appealing.

http://genvision.net/gamereviews.php


----------

